# rauchen ab 18...ab dem 1.9.2007 oder ab dem 1.1.2009?



## k0lip0 (1. September 2007)

Hi weiß wer ob das kaufen und rauchen von zigarretten für jugendliche unter 18 ab dem 1.9.2007 oder ab dem 1.1.2009 verboten is????


----------



## Isegrim (1. September 2007)

1.1.2009. Nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, nicht kaufen.

http://www.tagesschau.de/video/0,1315,OID7...RES_BAB,00.html


----------



## k0lip0 (1. September 2007)

was soll das denn jetzt bin ich endlich 16 und dann das....
4 jahre warten bis ich nich mehr nen laden suchen muss der die kippen ohne ausweis verkauft und jetzt nach einem monat.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiß deutsche politik!


----------



## Isegrim (1. September 2007)

Hrm, hab jetzt noch mal ein wenig nachgeforscht und die Regelung ist wirklich nicht ganz durchsichtig bzw. finden sich widersprüchliche Aussagen auf den Seiten verschiedener Zeitungen, der Tagesschau und des Bundes.

Sollte die Passage im Wikiartikel stimmen, ist meine Aussage oben falsch. Dann gilt das Datum des 1.1.2009 gilt _nur_ für Zigarettenautomaten und man darf als Unter-18-Jähriger seit dem 1.09.2007 keine Zigaretten mehr kaufen.

*&#8364;dit:* Argh, das ist echt verwirrend. Laut dieser Meldung soll das Gesetz selbst am 1.09.2007 in Kraft treten, die Änderung am Jugendschutz erst am 1.1.2009. Wird auch hierdurch (Artikel 7, Punkt 3) unterstützt.


----------



## Bankchar (1. September 2007)

Also die schöne Hamburger Morgenpost schreibt 1.09.2007


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2007)

k0lip0 schrieb:


> was soll das denn jetzt bin ich endlich 16 und dann das....
> 4 jahre warten bis ich nich mehr nen laden suchen muss der die kippen ohne ausweis verkauft und jetzt nach einem monat....
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit aufhören?

Bzw. wenn die Kinder gar nicht erst anfangen würden damit wäre schon viel gewonnen. Die meisten fangen als dummes kleines Kind damit an und wenn sie etwas älter sind bereuen sie es bitter aber sind dann eben schon süchtig. Ob das mit der Regelung allerdings erreicht wird ist wohl leider zu bezweifeln.

Im Prinzip müsste man Tabak mit anderen Drogen wie Heroin gleichsetzen, letztendlich ist das alles doch nur Heuchelei.


----------



## k0lip0 (1. September 2007)

hm sach nichts gegen mein geliebtes suchtmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw du kannst mir nich sagen das du keinen alkohol trinkst (is ja auch ne droge)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber was du sagst stimmt schon irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab es auch schon so manches mal bereut... aber eigentlich nur wegen der kosten...


@isegrim: das problem hatte ich auch das ich überall artikel mit unterschiedlichen aussagen gefunden habe

ich glaube ich wede es einfach mal ausprobieren einfach mal schaum ob da jetzt schon so schilder stehen:
Keine abgabe von tabak an unter 18 jährige....


----------



## Carcharoth (1. September 2007)

k0lip0 schrieb:


> hm sach nichts gegen mein geliebtes suchtmittel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von mir aus kann man Tabak UND Alkohol verbieten =)

Wirds aber eh nie geben, man verdient zuviel Geld mit dem Zeugs.. *g*

btw.
<-- Nichttrinker + Nichtraucher


----------



## l3if (1. September 2007)

ab heute 1.9.2007

Tipp: Aufhören

Ich bin 15 rauche net und das auch gut so...Alcohol finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm, auch wenns net gesund ist macht gute Laune^^

Aber würde man es verbieten wäre die Verlockung grade bei Jugendlichen Größer grade weil man was Verbotenes tut

mfg


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2007)

k0lip0 schrieb:


> btw du kannst mir nich sagen das du keinen alkohol trinkst (is ja auch ne droge)



Süchtig kann man von allem werden. Es gibt sogar Putzsüchtige.
Der Suchtfaktor im Vergleich zum rauchen liegt aber bedeutend geringer. Wieviele Raucher kennst Du die mal ne Woche einfach so nichts rauchen würden? Wieviele Leute die Alkohol trinken kennst Du, die Alkoholiker sind?

Ich persönlich trinke auch mal Alkohol, das letzte Mal war aber sicher vor einigen Monaten. Ich hab auch schon Marihuana geraucht und konnte aber nie nachvollziehen was daran so toll sein soll.



Von mir aus kann sich jeder Raucher zuqualmen wie blöde, aber wichtig ist dass Kinder davor geschützt werden. Denn ein 14 jähriger ist zu dumm um zu begreifen in was er sich da reinreitet, ein 18 Jähriger sollte bereits schlau genug sein um niemals anzufangen.


----------



## Clamev (1. September 2007)

Mal ne Frage.Wenn das keufen von Zigaretten jezt ab 18 ist Gilt das dann auch für Shisha (Wasserpfeife) Tabak? weil ist ja nicht dasselbe oder gilt das Verbot für sämtliche Sorten von Tabak?

Edit:Hab´s Grad gelesen Son kak Naja lass ich mir den Tabak halt von jemandem kaufen der 18 is aber mit dem Herrn Beckstein an der der Spitze darf ich mich eh warschienlich darauf einstellen bald nichts mehr machen zu dürfen und das was ich machen darf unter Kamerabewachung stattfindet!


----------



## Nerak (1. September 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.Wenn das keufen von Zigaretten jezt ab 18 ist Gilt das dann auch für Shisha (Wasserpfeife) Tabak? weil ist ja nicht dasselbe oder gilt das Verbot für sämtliche Sorten von Tabak?


Stimmt ist nicht das selbe.
Das Potenzial zur "Einstiegsdroge" ist bei der Wasserpfeife um einiges höher.


----------



## Clamev (1. September 2007)

> Das Potenzial zur "Einstiegsdroge" ist bei der Wasserpfeife um einiges höher.


Find ich nicht weil shisha raucht man nicht Zuhause und alleine und auch nicht zum Morgenkaffe
und auch nicht zum Essen sondern lediglich am wochenende zusammen mit Freunden.
Ich sage nicht das es nicht schädlich wäre Allerdings sollte man alles in rihtige Verhältnisse setzen.


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Find ich nicht weil shisha raucht man nicht Zuhause und alleine und auch nicht zum Morgenkaffe
> und auch nicht zum Essen sondern lediglich am wochenende zusammen mit Freunden.
> Ich sage nicht das es nicht schädlich wäre Allerdings sollte man alles in rihtige Verhältnisse setzen.



Wobei der Gruppenzwang ja allgemein ein ganz großes Problem ist. 

Wenn Du allerdings sagst Du brauchst das Ding nicht sondern nutzt es nur mal am WE dann glaub ich Dir das.


----------



## k0lip0 (1. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der tabakladen um die ecke verkauft mir immernoch meine kippen *aufatmen* ... ich wollt hier eigentlich keine rauchen oder nich diskusion aufmachen aber gut dann muss ich mich wohl auch beteiligen..

also 1. Tabak is Tabak is egal womit der geraucht wird.. und das is auch gut so sonst würden bald all nur noch miter shisha rumlaufen *vorstell und lachen*
2. ich kenne sehrwohl einige raucher die mal für ne woche oder nen monat aufhören können... auch wenn sie es nur selten machen (zb. wegen ner krankheit oder sowas)
3. das mit der sucht is sicherlich richtig... aber es muss ja niemand...
4. das mit den 14jährigen würde ich soweit unterstützen (auch wennl viele die anfangen zu rauchen noch jünger sind) allerdings rechtfertigt das finde ich nicht den schritt von 16 auf 18... die bessere lösung wäre das das jugendschutzgesetz durchgesetzt wird... die könnten das mindestalter auch auf 50 setzen wenn es nicht kontrolliert wird werden trotzdem einige rauchen.


----------



## Clamev (1. September 2007)

Hmhm ja stimmt das mit dem Gruppemzwang ist natürlich immer ein problem ,allerdings bei allen Sachen (Das aktuelle"Brückenspringen"Alkohol etc)Naja wobei ich denke das wenn deine Freunde dich nichtmehr aktzeptieren wenn du etwas bestimmtes machst solltest du dich schnellsten nach enuen Freunden umsehen.
Wir haben zb einen in unserer Clique der das rauchen strikt ablehnt.und wenn man ein echer Freund ist akzeptiert man das und chillt weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (1. September 2007)

Ich schliesse mich Carcharoth an, meiner Meinung nach gehören auf die Zigarettenpackungen nich tnur die Sprüche alá "Rauchen tötet!" etc. sondern auch die BIlder von vergammelten Lungen wie sie es in Belgien machen, ich denke das würde eine größere Wirkug erzielen. Den Alkohol könnten sie meiner Meinung nach auch ganz verbieten. Er schadet, er schmeckt net. Ich habe die Folgen des Rauchens und des Alkohols gesehen und das wünsche ich nur meinen ärgsten Feinden. Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würden einige Dinge anders laufen. Erstmal alle Spiele vom Index nehmen und Zensuren alle rückgängig machen, denn schliesslich entscheiden wir, was wir spielen und nicht die Regierung und ich würde noch den Alkohol und Tabak verbieten.
Zu guter Letzt dann noch die USK auflösen(Die Typen, die "Ab 16","Ab 12" etc. auf die Spielverpackungen drucken).
Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt Spontan nix mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## K0l0ss (2. September 2007)

Also laut RTL-Mittags-News am 1.9.2007 soll das Gesetz am 1.9.2007 in Kraft treten. Aber das mit den Drogen ist sowieso immer so ein Ding...

Ich habe sowohl beim Rauchen, als auch beim Trink schon zu viel gesehenn und mitbekommen (bin erst 15...komme aber trotzdem an Alkohol und Zigaretten lasse jedoch freiwliig die Finger davon.). So haben sich 2 Freunde auf Karneval fast tot gesoffen...Bekannter ist an Lungenkrebs...wegen Rauchen...gestorben...sowas schreckt ab und prägt sich ins Gerhirn ein. Ich halte mich so gut wie möglich von dem Zeugs fern.


----------



## -Nemesis- (2. September 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.Wenn das keufen von Zigaretten jezt ab 18 ist Gilt das dann auch für Shisha (Wasserpfeife) Tabak? weil ist ja nicht dasselbe oder gilt das Verbot für sämtliche Sorten von Tabak?



ich rauche auch ab und an mal eine shisha, allerdings ist shisha rauch wesentlich giftiger als ne kippe. habe mich da vor ein paar jahre drüber schlaugemacht und an irgent einer uni ist da eine utersuchung gelaufen. finde nur grade den link nimmer

@Anderoth diese bilder gab es eine zeitlang auch in den niederlanden auf Zigarettenpackungen. das resultat war das die kinder und jugendlichen angefangen habe die bilder zu sammeln wie pokemon karten oder sammelbilder, daruafhin wurden sie wieder abgeschaft. ich finde diese methode weniger efektiv. 


zu der tatsache das man seit gestern nurnoch als 18 jähriger kippen kaufen darf finde ich an sich gut allerdings wirds immernoch ladenbesitzer geben die auch minderjährigen kippen verkaufen... und es stört mich schon sehr das morgens anner bushalte 12 jährige schon mit ner kippe in mund rum rennen


----------



## AhLuuum (2. September 2007)

> Den Alkohol könnten sie meiner Meinung nach auch ganz verbieten. Er schadet, *er schmeckt net.*




W00t?oO


----------



## -Nemesis- (2. September 2007)

über geschmack läst sich streiten ... jedem das was ihm beliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (2. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Erstmal alle Spiele vom Index nehmen und Zensuren alle rückgängig machen, denn schliesslich entscheiden wir, was wir spielen und nicht die Regierung
> 
> und ich würde noch den Alkohol und Tabak verbieten.



Lese ich da einen leichten Widerspruch? ;>


----------



## Thoa (2. September 2007)

Ich wäre ja auch für ein Rauchverbot an allen öffentlichen Orten. Diese ganzen Dinge würde ich auch erst ab 18 Jahren erlauben. Wenn überhaupt. Es ist schädllich und hat von daher wenig Daseinsberechtigung, in meinen Augen. Lediglich damit das dumme Volk sich zudröhnen kann.

Ohne mich.
<- Ebenfalls Nichtraucher, Ebenfalls ohne Alkohohl glücklich und noch dazu Vegeatrier. So siehts aus. Bäm!


----------



## Stoffl (2. September 2007)

Ich frage mich, was aus den ganzen 16-17jährigen Rauchern wird... wenn die schon richtig von den Kippen abhängig sind und jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr rauchen dürfen, na dann...

übrigens meiner Meinung nach ein unnötiges Gesetz... wenn, dann auch Bier ab 18...


----------



## glacios (2. September 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja auch für ein Rauchverbot an allen öffentlichen Orten. Diese ganzen Dinge würde ich auch erst ab 18 Jahren erlauben. Wenn überhaupt. Es ist schädllich und hat von daher wenig Daseinsberechtigung, in meinen Augen. Lediglich damit das dumme Volk sich zudröhnen kann.
> 
> Ohne mich.
> <- Ebenfalls Nichtraucher, Ebenfalls ohne Alkohohl glücklich und noch dazu Vegeatrier. So siehts aus. Bäm!



Ich glaube hier im Forum sind sowieso nur Nicht-Aussagekräftige-Weltfremde unterwegs, Zitat oben ist das beste Beispiel dafür. 
[Ironie an] Ich wär übrigens auch dafür - wenn wir schon beim Verbieten sind - deutschen HipHop zu verbieten, weil er die Jugend gefährdet, Küchenmesser, weil sie scharf sind, Kerzen, weil man damit immer wieder in Versuchung kommt, Katzen anzuzünden, Schokloade und Mc  Donalds natürlich auch noch, weil die Gefahr besteht, fett zu werden und eigentlich überhaupt alles. [Ironie bzw. triefender Sarkasmus aus]

Und zu diesem "Normalo" weiter oben:



Anderoth schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würden einige Dinge anders laufen. Erstmal alle Spiele vom Index nehmen und Zensuren alle rückgängig machen, denn schliesslich entscheiden wir, was wir spielen und nicht die Regierung und ich würde noch den Alkohol und Tabak verbieten.
> Zu guter Letzt dann noch die USK auflösen(Die Typen, die "Ab 16","Ab 12" etc. auf die Spielverpackungen drucken).
> Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt Spontan nix mehr ein
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe für dich es war Ironie. Nicht nur, dass du dir selbst widersprichst, nein du bist auch noch sowas von intolerant, dass sowieso schon alles zu spät ist. Lass am besten deine Beiträge in Foren sein (da gehts nämlich um Diskutieren und nicht ums Verurteilen) und verzieh dich in deine kleine Kammer, in der du dann, weil du den Masterplan hast und weißt, was Böse ist, Leuten die Gedärme aus dem Körper reisst, weil du endlich keine Zensur mehr hast.

Ich bin gegen dieses Gesetz und das nicht, weil ich unter 18 bin und Rauchen will (nein, beides bin ich nicht), sondern weil ich hier nicht einen Staat will, der alles verbietet. Wenn mehr so Leute wie Ihr daherkommen wird unsere wunderschöne Demokratie noch an Ignoranz und Intoleranz zugrunde gehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. September 2007)

Sollen sie sich halt ruhig totsaufen, aber wenn sie schon mit ihrem Auto in nen Baum rasen sollen sie wenigstens aufpassen, dass sie keine Unschuldigen gefährden.


----------



## Thidus (2. September 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sollen sie sich halt ruhig totsaufen, aber wenn sie schon mit ihrem Auto in nen Baum rasen sollen sie wenigstens aufpassen, dass sie keine Unschuldigen gefährden.





<--- raucht net und trinkt net 
wer meint er muss es,soll er,solang er mich nicht auf irrgent eine weise  belästigt


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. September 2007)

> Sollen sie sich halt ruhig totsaufen, aber wenn sie schon mit ihrem Auto in nen Baum rasen sollen sie wenigstens aufpassen, dass sie keine Unschuldigen gefährden.



Selbst wenn sie es versuchen würden,die meisten den das passiert wollen das natürlich auch nich aber sie verlieren dann die Kontrolle und das war´s.


----------



## Thoa (2. September 2007)

> Ich glaube hier im Forum sind sowieso nur Nicht-Aussagekräftige-Weltfremde unterwegs, Zitat oben ist das beste Beispiel dafür.


Weltfremd? Vermutlich bin ich der einzige in diesem Forum der seit 5 Monaten kein PC Spiel auf seinem Rechner installiert hat und sein komplettes Leben umgestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum deutschen Hip Hop verbieten weil es ein paar grenzwärtige Seiten gibt? Rauchen ist so oder so ungesund. Es ist ungesund für den Raucher und für die Leute, die neben dieser Person stehen. Somit hat es nichts gutes. Fertig aus. Was soll man da noch sagen? Ich bin dagegen. Ich kenne einige Freunde von mir die Rauchen und es ist mir total egal. Nur wenn eine Reform kommen soll / wird / ist, dann bin ich der erste der dafür ist.

Und Alkohol ist sowieso das Wundermittel für die Jugend. Sieh einfach mal am Freitag und Samstagabend in die Stadt rein.

PS: Du hast ja Bushido in deiner Signatur... mehr brauch ich ja nun hoffentlich nicht mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Desweiteren ist sein neues Album textlich der absolute Absturz. Arme Ghettowelt. Frauen sind Huren und die Wolken sind schwarz. *wein wein*


----------



## Thidus (2. September 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Und Alkohol ist sowieso das Wundermittel für die Jugend. Sieh einfach mal am Freitag und Samstagabend in die Stadt rein.



bei jedem vollrausch sterben ca 10.000.000 gehirnzellen unwiderruflich.
evtl mal drüber nachdenken....
aber bei den meisten denkt man sich eh,wo nix is kann nix absterben von daher



ps: wenn jmd zu meinem post etwas zu sagen hat muss er sich bis freitag gedulden,denn dann hab ich erst wieder einen pc greifbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis denne


----------



## Thoa (2. September 2007)

Jo, keine Neuigkeit für mich. Aber Alkohol ist cool. Da baut man seine Komplexe ab, wird total lässig und kann dann am Montag über seine coolen Saufexzesse erzählen. Ich rede hier von der Jugend.. Ich rede nicht vom Menschen der ein Achtel am Tag zum Essen trinkt.


----------



## glacios (2. September 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Weltfremd? Vermutlich bin ich der einzige in diesem Forum der seit 5 Monaten kein PC Spiel auf seinem Rechner installiert hat und sein komplettes Leben umgestellt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Egal. Du kennst Bushidos neues Album, folglich bist du Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also nehm ich mal schnell alles zurück, was ich gegen dich gesagt habe. Scherz beiseite, die anderen Alben waren textlich sicher nicht besser, eher schlechter.
Sorry das war jetzt  OT.


----------



## Thyrios (2. September 2007)

Also was habt ihr den alle? Es soll euch helfen erst gar nicht süchtig zu werden, wenn ihr erst mal 30 seid wisst ihr was sucht ist, ich selbst rauche und saufe nicht, trinke max. hin und wieder ein Glas zu Anlässen, das war’s aber auch schon,  ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh darüber, ich habe einen Bekannten der jung an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist (Rauchen war der Hauptgrund), ein weiterer am Alkohol und einige lernte ich wg. beruf kennen die an Rauschgift also die ganzen Drogen elend zu Grunde gegangen sind! Seid froh dass es EUCH noch gut geht!

MFG Thyrios


----------



## Topperharly (2. September 2007)

von mir aus könnten dies auch ab 20 machen^^ bin 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (3. September 2007)

Wenn es danach geht, das Rauchen und Alkohol giftig ist, müsste man usn ALLES verbeiten. Seien es Solarien, die Sonne (pöse pöse UV-Strahlen) und was es nicht noch alles gibt.

Ich finde die Regelung schwachsinnig und das nicht nur, weil ich selber rauche. Wir werden immer mehr und mehr von unserer Regierung kontrolliert und das .. nervt .. einfach nur.

Warum soll es bitte auf den Bahnhöfen nen Rauchverbot geben? Die meisten (ich red jetzt mal von S-Bahnen) liegen eh an der frischen Luft. Genauso wie diese Eingrenzung auf Hauptbahnhöfen. Das ist würdelos .. ich stell mich doch nicht in ein Bereich, der gelb umrandet wurde.

Was ich aber dennoch okay finde ist, dass es schwieriger für die etwas jüngeren Mitmenschen wird, an Kippen ranzukommen. Bei Alkohol sollte das dennoch auch eingeführt werden.


----------



## Knochentier (3. September 2007)

Solche Sachen an Bahnhöfen werden zum Teil ja auch gemacht um vor allem Kinder vor dem Rauch zu schützen...Ich selbst habe kein problem damit dass Rauchen ab 16 ist, wegen mir kann mans auch ruhig ab 18 einführen, solange mich die Person die raucht nicht irgendwie belästigt und auf die nichtraucher rücksicht nimmt ist mir das egal....

(Ich rauche nicht und habs auch nicht vor irgendwann zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Samael666 (4. September 2007)

Also das mit dem Rauchen finde ich generell eine Sache.. das Tabak rauchen ab 18 ist finde ich vollkommen ok, ich haße es wie die pest wenn ich jeden Tag die kleinen 6-9. klässler hinter der schule rauchen sehe, da wünscht man sich doch gleich das man deren ihren Vater für 5min sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber zudem wurde ja auch shisha tabak auf 18 angesetzt, arg!
Ich werde zwar in gut 8 monaten 18 aber in dieser zeit will ich nicht an meinen wochenendlichen chillrunden auf shisha verzichten :/.
Ich glaube da kann man auch deutlich unterscheiden zwischen Tabak und shisha tabak zwecks Suchtgefahr etc.


----------



## -Nemesis- (4. September 2007)

die grenze schwimmt da aber. wer mehr mals die woche regelmästig shisha raucht kann auch schnell süchtig werden. ich bin leider das beste beispiel, habe auch mit shisha angefangen erst alle paar wochen bei nem kumpel gemütlich freitags abends shish rauchen und ein bierchen dazu. nach und nach wurds immer mehr und irgent wann habe ich dann auch mit normalem tabak angefangen.

btw. auch mich stören die "kleinen kinder" die an unserem schulzentrum hinter den büschen hocken und rauchen


----------



## Turican (5. September 2007)

rauchen is nur was schwache menschen


----------



## Anderoth (5. September 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier im Forum sind sowieso nur Nicht-Aussagekräftige-Weltfremde unterwegs, Zitat oben ist das beste Beispiel dafür.
> [Ironie an] Ich wär übrigens auch dafür - wenn wir schon beim Verbieten sind - deutschen HipHop zu verbieten, weil er die Jugend gefährdet, Küchenmesser, weil sie scharf sind, Kerzen, weil man damit immer wieder in Versuchung kommt, Katzen anzuzünden, Schokloade und Mc  Donalds natürlich auch noch, weil die Gefahr besteht, fett zu werden und eigentlich überhaupt alles. [Ironie bzw. triefender Sarkasmus aus]
> 
> Und zu diesem "Normalo" weiter oben:
> ...



Verurteilen tue ich niemanden. Ich äußere ganz klar meine Meinung. Ausserdem will ich auch nicht, dass Deutschland zum Polizeistaat verkommt, wir haben nur verschiedene Ansichten, von dem, was ein Staat sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich weiss was Diskutieren ist denn wenn ich es nicht wüßte, hätte ich schnell den Spaß am Forum verloren und wäre nicht an meine ca . 800 Beiträge gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wegen einem einzelnen Hansel wie dir höre ich nicht auf, hier zu posten.
In meinen Augen sind Zensuren wie gesagt Schwachsinn. *Denn* diese Spiele sind nicht real sondern Simulationen. Wenn sie kein Blut wollen, dann sollen sie im Spiel eine Option integrieren, die es ermöglicht, "Gewalt"animationen abzuschalten. Bei CS und anderen Steam-Spielen kann man das zum Glück jetzt schon gut umgehen, indem man Steam einfach auf Englisch umstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem sehe ich in meiner Aussage von Seite 1 keinen Widerspruch. Auf den ersten Blick ja, auf den 2ten nicht. Denn Computerspiele schaden Menschen nicht. Rauchen und Alkohol schadet Menschen und kann sie sogar umbringen und verkürzt ihr Leben.
Deswegen sehe ich da keinen Widerspruch. Bei der einen Sache macht es keinen Sinn, sie zu verbieten. Bei den anderen beiden Sachen macht es Sinn, Menschen , die noch in der Entwicklung sind, Alkohol und Zigaretten zu verbieten. Aber wenn ich könnte würde ich die beiden Sachen jedem verbieten und nich tnur unter 18-Jährigen.


----------



## Minati (6. September 2007)

Wieso willst du es verbieten? Jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und mit deiner Aussage stellst du lediglich klar, dass wenn du könntest, du ebenfalls alle kontrollieren willst. Irgendwie ein Widerspruch mit deiner letzten Aussage, dass du in keinem Polizeistaat (Kontrolle) leben möchtest.

Jeder, der mir meine Zigaretten und Alkohol verbieten würde, dürfte sich erstmal was von mir anhören. Und das sicherlich nicht nur von mir.

Sowas intollerantes .. lasst den Rauchern doch ihren Spaß -.-

*entnervt wieder an die Arbeit geht*

So long ..


----------



## Mardras (6. September 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Jeder, der mir meine Zigaretten und Alkohol verbieten würde, dürfte sich erstmal was von mir anhören. Und das sicherlich nicht nur von mir.
> 
> Sowas intollerantes .. lasst den Rauchern doch ihren Spaß -.-



Hm? Hast Recht!

*legt sich eine Line Koks und rollt nen Schein zusammen*

Keine Verbote!

(war ironisch gemeint)


----------



## Minati (6. September 2007)

Zumal ich alt genug bin, um selber für mich entscheiden zu können, was ich machen will und was ich lieber lassen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Verbote stacheln die Jugend und auch andere Menschen eh an.


----------



## Stoffl (6. September 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> P.S.: Verbote stacheln die Jugend und auch andere Menschen eh an.



Manchmal und gottseidank ist es nicht die Regel...


----------



## glacios (6. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Verurteilen tue ich niemanden. Ich äußere ganz klar meine Meinung. Ausserdem will ich auch nicht, dass Deutschland zum Polizeistaat verkommt, wir haben nur verschiedene Ansichten, von dem, was ein Staat sein sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, ich entschuldige mich, dass ich wohl zu aggressiv gegen dich geworden bin, du scheinst ja doch diskutieren zu wollen. Trotzdem kann ich deine Intoleranz nicht gutheißen.
Wer sagt denn, dass PC-Spiele nicht gefährden? Wissenschaftlich gibt es noch nicht genug Langzeitstudien oder sonstige Beweise dafür oder dagegen. Allerdings herrscht schon ein gewisser Grundtenor, nämlich dass Computerspiele die Spieler aggressiver machen, wer weiß wohin das führen kann. Und in genau diesselbe Sparte fällt für mich das Rauchen: Es ist zwar schädlich (auch für die Mitmenschen), aber es deswegen gleich zu verbieten oder die Raucher als Randgruppe abzustempeln ist äußerst fraglich! Wie gesagt, dann müsste man auch das Auto verbieten, weil der Feinstaub meine Lungen gefährdet! Ich finde es natürlich auch nicht toll, wenn die 10-14 Jährigen anfangen zu rauchen, nur weil sie meinen, es wäre cool und erwachsen (ups...ne..ich mein...weil es gut schmeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber erstens wird sie die Regelung ab 18 auch nicht aufhalten (oder warum rauchen dann auch unter 16-Jährige) und zweitens müssen sie dann halt - so hart es klingt - später mit den Folgen selbst zurechtkommen. Letzten Endes kommt es immer auf die Definition an: Was zählt mehr: Staat oder persönliche Freiheit? Ich bin für eine ausgewogene Haltung, dann muss man aber auch Abstriche für sich selber machen und zb. selbst wenn einem das Passivrauchen schadet, das Rauchen im Allgemeinen tolerieren oder einfach mal 2 Meter zur Seite gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



Minati schrieb:


> Wieso willst du es verbieten? Jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und mit deiner Aussage stellst du lediglich klar, dass wenn du könntest, du ebenfalls alle kontrollieren willst. Irgendwie ein Widerspruch mit deiner letzten Aussage, dass du in keinem Polizeistaat (Kontrolle) leben möchtest.
> 
> Jeder, der mir meine Zigaretten und Alkohol verbieten würde, dürfte sich erstmal was von mir anhören. Und das sicherlich nicht nur von mir.
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich kein Raucher bin, stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu! Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich Euch trotzdem jedesmal verfluche, wenn ich mich halb-übergebend in eine verrauchte Bude hock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

